# RR: 145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Hamelin	(1988)










2.	Hamelin, Martin	(2004)










3.	Kalish, Baron, Graham	(1976)










4.	Aimard, Pahud, Zimmermann	(2004)










5.	Kirkpatrick	(1968)










6.	Mayer, Cherrier, Verney	(2002)










7.	Lubimov	(1995)










8.	Blackwood, Graef	(1991)










9.	Deutsch	(1976)










10.	Mead, Brammen, Artemonova	(1999)










Bonus: Ives ("The Alcotts"; "Emerson" and "Hawthorne" excerpts)	(1943)
*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Hamelin	(1988)
2.	Hamelin, Martin	(2004)
3.	Kalish, Baron, Graham	(1976)
4.	Aimard, Pahud, Zimmermann	(2004)
5.	Kirkpatrick	(1968)
6.	Mayer, Cherrier, Verney	(2002)
7.	Lubimov	(1995)
8.	Blackwood, Graef	(1991)
9.	Deutsch	(1976)
10.	Mead, Brammen, Artemonova	(1999)
Bonus: Ives ("The Alcotts"; "Emerson" and "Hawthorne" excerpts)	(1943)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

